# New Zeiss Lenses Shortly? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 7, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/new-zeiss-lenses-shortly-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/new-zeiss-lenses-shortly-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/new-zeiss-lenses-shortly-cr1/"></a></div>
<p><strong>New Lenses from Germany</strong>

Apparently a couple of new Zeiss lenses are just around the corner.</p>
<ul>
<li>ZE 25 f/2</li>
<li>ZE 15 f/2.8</li>
</ul>
<p>Both lenses are said to become available for ZE and ZF mounts.</p>
<p>Via Email and [<a href="http://www.zeissrumors.com/2011/10/distagon-15mm-f28-coming-to-slr-soon.html">ZR</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## J. McCabe (Oct 7, 2011)

Is the 15mm lens rumored to be rectilinear or a diagonal fisheye ?


----------



## kubelik (Oct 7, 2011)

nice... here's to hoping Canon does start updating their wide lens lineup ...


----------



## ferdi (Oct 7, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> Is the 15mm lens rumored to be rectilinear or a diagonal fisheye ?


Probably rectilinear just like the Zeiss ZM/Leica M mount: http://lenses.zeiss.com/photo/en_DE/products/ikon/distagont2815zm.html
Highly anticipated lens, and probably a matching price tag (M mount sells for USD 4500 ).


----------



## obsoletepower (Oct 7, 2011)

Just one question I have.....how much?


----------



## te4o (Oct 7, 2011)

Noone can say how much but availability (or better announcement) is expected to be in Oct or early November.


----------



## anthony11 (Oct 7, 2011)

obsoletepower said:


> Just one question I have.....how much?


This is Zeiss, after all, so the answer is "If you have to ask ..."

What is it with Zeiss and odd nominal focal lengths?


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 7, 2011)

obsoletepower said:


> Just one question I have.....how much?



Yes.

These are Pro Lenses so my guess would be $2000-4000. I will never have one because they are not needed in my field; and I rather have a new body over an extra lens.


----------



## contrastny (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess we are all curious about the price. Will it be 4,000+ like the 15mm for the rangefinders, or maybe around 2k or so?

I'm in the market for a 18mm Zeiss, so I'll wait until I hear more about the 15mm... Zeiss rumours recently said that it might be a 16mm.


----------

